# STRANGE EMAIL PLAESE READ



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone i have just checked my email and i have one off some bloke wanting to offer his service as a sperm doner and it came from this web site.   Has anyone else had one?? And how do i report it so i dont get him "popping" up again   coz My dh would have been very offended if he read that and would think i was looking into doner sperm. How can a stranger get my email im sure its private??

Luv sally x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you IM me the details please.

Thanks,
Tony

*edit
ps. I just checked and your email account wasnt set to hidden - so I have now hidden it for you, althought your msn and yahoo details are available to everyone.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sally Hopefully the moderators can help you, but you have your home 'hotmail' email address advertised underneath your photo- in the 'man' bubble icon.  You don't have to have it on here, and you can still get  PM's from the girls on FF but it all comes through the site, and you get an alert in your home email address box to say the girls have sent you a message, but it is hidden from the kookie people around (not the FF girls).

Take care
Lxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sally thanks for letting us know, if you could send it to Tony that would be very helpful, thanks C x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi i have sent the whole email to Tony and its now being sorted. Thanks for your help


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Will lock this thread, thanks


----------

